# gear ratios for audi trans codes?



## jcstomper (Feb 25, 2002)

Does anyone know where to find them? I can find them for the VW codes, but not the Audi codes.. Thanks.


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

brand doesn't matter, Audi /VW use the same transmissions. Find what trans code (020/A/J/M/K, etc) and trans model (EKG, etc) you are looking for and your search will be easier.

FWD, AWD, RWD? car model year? Auto or manual? Transverse or Longitude? you're missing a lot of detail...

If this answer is not acceptable, you might try the folks at Audizine forum.


----------



## jcstomper (Feb 25, 2002)

rstolz said:


> brand doesn't matter, Audi /VW use the same transmissions. Find what trans code (020/A/J/M/K, etc) and trans model (EKG, etc) you are looking for and your search will be easier.
> 
> FWD, AWD, RWD? car model year? Auto or manual? Transverse or Longitude? you're missing a lot of detail...
> 
> If this answer is not acceptable, you might try the folks at Audizine forum.


I dont need the 02ajmk stuff... I need a site or location that shows the ratios to each model.. like EKG, FHB, QBH.. stuff like that... I need something like this link, but for audi codes... because this link doesnt have any of the audi stuff on it... I'm looking to do longer gears in my R32, and want to use the ERR code gears, but I'd like to see what the audis have to offer too because some of their 225 TT models have the stronger gearbox case from the factory...

http://zelek.com/diagram_charts/diagramlist.htm


----------



## Mr.loops (May 27, 2010)

jcstomper said:


> I dont need the 02ajmk stuff... I need a site or location that shows the ratios to each model.. like EKG, FHB, QBH.. stuff like that... I need something like this link, but for audi codes... because this link doesnt have any of the audi stuff on it... I'm looking to do longer gears in my R32, and want to use the ERR code gears, but I'd like to see what the audis have to offer too because some of their 225 TT models have the stronger gearbox case from the factory...
> 
> http://zelek.com/diagram_charts/diagramlist.htm


http://vwtechnic.com/transmission.htm

Click on the picture of the transmission and download the spreadsheet. This is for the VW's, I'm sure there is a good table out there for the Audi boxes as well.


----------



## jcstomper (Feb 25, 2002)

Mr.loops said:


> http://vwtechnic.com/transmission.htm
> 
> Click on the picture of the transmission and download the spreadsheet. This is for the VW's, I'm sure there is a good table out there for the Audi boxes as well.


believe it or not.. I have that spread sheet already, and it is missing almost ALL the Audi boxes


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

try the audizine forum. I had an TT225 trans in my posession not long ago, just can't remember what the model code was.

One quick google search gave me this:
http://www.audigeeks.com/forums/index.php?topic=386.0

The post is from '05, so it wont have anything mkVI, and may be missing some mkV (or equivalent)

A4 1.8T FWD (B5) 3.778 2.176 1.429 1.091 0.865
Gear Box Codes: DHW, DVX, EHV

A4 1.8T Quattro (B5) 3.778 2.176 1.429 1.029 0.838 
Final Drive: 3.89:1
Gear Box Codes: DJJ, DWR (up to 2001.5)

A4 2.8 Quattro (B5) 3.500 1.944 1.300 0.943 0.789
Final Drive: 3.89:1
Gear Box Codes: DJP, DJR, DWM

A4 1.8T FWD (B6) 3.778 2.176 1.429 1.091 0.865
Gear Box Codes: FPS, ENN, FTW, GBN, GFU, HFB

A4 1.8T Quattro (B6) 3.778 2.176 1.429 1.091 0.889
Final Drive: 3.89:1
Gearbox Codes: FPT, FNU, FTZ, GBT

A4 1.8T Quattro (B6) 3.667 2.053 1.423 1.065 0.853 0.730 (6-Spd)
Final Drive: 3.89:1
Gearbox Codes: GJW 

A4 3.0 Quattro (B6) 3.500 1.889 1.320 1.034 0.857 0.730
Final Drive: 4.11:1
Gear Box Codes: FYF, GBE, GJV

A4 2.0T Quattro (B7) 3.667 2.053 1.423 1.065 0.853 0.730 (6-Spd)
Final Drive: 3.89:1
Gear Box Codes: GVD, GVE

S4 (B5) 3.50 1.889 1.231 .967 0.806 0.684
Final Drive: 4.11:1

S4 (B6) 3.667 2.05 1.462 1.133 0.919 0.778
Final Drive: 3.89:1

TDI 5 Speed (01A trans) 3.500 1.89 1.230 0.930 0.680

TDI 6 Speed 3.50 1.89 1.32 0.87 0.67 0.56

and more:
http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/401119-Discussion-Gear-Ratio-for-01E-amp-01A

and more (B8):
http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...-Ratios-for-Manual-and-S-Tronic-Transmissions
Manual:
1st: 3.667
2nd: 2.158
3rd: 1.52
4th: 1.133
5th: 0.919
6th: 0.778
Final: 3.68

S-Tronic:
1st: 3.69
2nd: 2.24
3rd: 1.56
4th: 1.18
5th: 0.92
6th: 0.75
7th: 0.62
Final: 3.88

Older stuff:
http://www.motorgeek.com/viewtopic.php?t=8293

These are currently only quattro ratios listed

type44 v8q- 1991 tranny case 016- torsen center differential
1st-3.500
2nd-1.889
3th-1.231
4th-.903
5th-.730
final-4.11:1


type44 20v 200-1991 tranny case 016- torsen center differential
1st-3.600
2nd-2.125
3rd-1.360
4th-.967
5th-.730
final 4.11:1

type44-10vt 1988-91 200 tranny case 016- torsen center differential
1st-3.600
2nd-2.125
3rd-1.360
4th-.967
5th-.730
final 3.89:1

*note* the 86-88 5kqt shares the same ratios as the 200 10v, but has a locking center diff.

type44-10v 100 1988-91 tranny case 01A- torsen center differential
1st-3.545
2nd-2.105
3rd- 1.429
4th-1.029
5th- .838
final 4.11:1 

*note* same as CQ tranny

B2-4kquattro - 1985-87 tranny case 016- locker center differential
1st-3.600
2nd-2.125
3rd-1.458
4th-1.071
5th-.778
final-4.11:1


B2-4kquattro -1984-tranny style 016-locker center differential
1st-3.600
2nd-2.125
3rd-1.458
4th-1.071
5th-.829
final- 4.11:1

B2 UR quattro 1982-87 tranny case 016- locker center differential
1st-3.600
2nd-2.125
3th-1.360
4th-.967
5th-.778
final-3.89:1

1st-3.600
2nd-2.125
3th-1.458
4th-1.071
5th-.778
final-3.89:1

*note* there's two gear set combos for the URq's and we couldn't figure out which ones are for which years

The earlier 83' urq's had a really long jump from 2nd to 3rd that would let the turbo unspool. In December 83' (84 Model Year) they switched over to a newer gear ratio. According to "The Audi Quattro Book.

81-83 =
1st-3.600
2nd-2.125
3th-1.360
4th-.967
5th-.778
final-3.89:1

"In December 83', (84 Model Year) modified 3rd and 4th gear ratios were used as follows, the object being to improve drivability and mid-range performance.
84-85 =
1st-3.600
2nd-2.125
3th-1.458
4th-1.071
5th-.778
final-3.89:1 




B3-80/90q 10v and 20vquattro sedans (4 door for the nitpickers) 1988-91 tranny case 01A-torsen center differential
1st-3.545
2nd-2.105
3rd- 1.300
4th-.943
5th- .769
final 4.11:1 


B3 coupe quattro- 20v 90-91 trann case 01A- torsen center differential
1st-3.545
2nd-2.105
3rd- 1.429
4th-1.029
5th- .838
final 4.11:1 

*note* same as 1988-91 100q

B4 90quattro 1993-94 tranny case 01A- torsen center differential
1st-3.500
2nd-1.842
3rd- 1.226
4th-.943
5th- .816
final-3.89:1


C4 URS4 quattro 1993-95 tranny case 01E- torsen center differential
1st-3.500
2nd-1.889
3th-1.261
4th-1.03
5th-.730
final-4.11:1

*note* same gearing as the v8q 5spd, but in 01E part #'s


ALSO: For the RS2 and Sport Quattro. According to "The Audi Quattro Book.
RS2
1st- 3.500
2nd- 1.889
3th- 1.320
4th- 1.034
5th- 0.857
6th- 0.711
final-4.111:1

SPORT Q
1st- 3.500
2nd- 2.083
3th- 1.368
4th- 0.962
5th- 0.759
final-3.89:1???? I'm not sure on the Final Drive. 

00-02 01E S4 2.7T 6-spd: EDU 
1st- 3.50
2nd-1.89
3rd- 1.23
4th- 0.97
5th- 0.81
6th- 0.68
final- 4.11

90-92 01E V8 3.6L 6-spd: CBM 
1st- 3.50
2nd- 1.89
3rd- 1.32
4th- 1.03
5th- 0.86
6th- 0.73
final- 4.11

92-94 01E V8 4.2L 6-spd: CBN
1st- 3.50
2nd- 1.89
3rd- 1.32
4th- 1.03
5th- 0.81
6th- 0.68
final- 4.11

and more:
http://www.gt40s.com/forum/gt40-tech-powertrain-transaxles/27574-audi-getrag-codes-gear-ratios.html


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

THat info isn't organized in any way. I just pulled it and plopped it in that post.

Happy sorting. All of this took about 12 minutes, and was under a single google search for "Audi gear Ratios"

Oh and these guys have great info too: http://eurospecsport.com/products/transmission/6-speed-gearing-chart-audi.htm

there's more there than just that one page, look around.


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

because my interest was piqued:

Audi TT180, 2005 (1.8T, AWP engine, or euro equivalent)
http://tt.mania.ru/TT_coupe18_132.pdf

Audi TT225, 2005(1.8TBEA or euro equivalent BAM) 
http://www.audiworld.com/news/05/022105b/Audi TT quattro sport.pdf

Audi TT225 had 2 motors, early and late, and switched in 2003. Early TT225 ('01-'03) were code AMU (euro APX), narrowband, non-VVT. post 2003 were wideband, VVT equipped, code BEA. 

6sp used 02M type trans and came both with and without AWD.
5sp cars used 02J type.

I believe the trans code for the 02M 6sp used in the TT225 quattro cars was DBQ.


----------



## CzarMK1 (Feb 14, 2021)

rstolz said:


> try the audizine forum. I had an TT225 trans in my posession not long ago, just can't remember what the model code was.
> 
> One quick google search gave me this:
> http://www.audigeeks.com/forums/index.php?topic=386.0
> ...


Will FPS WORK ON GBN GEAR RATIO? I SEE ITS IN SAME CATEGORY THANKS.


----------



## CzarMK1 (Feb 14, 2021)

If I cant find GBN transmission will FPS work for GBN if I swap the flanges?


----------

